# Rachio Advanced Settings Warm Season



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I've always used a fixed schedule on my Rachio controller but want to fine tune it this year to use flex daily. The default settings don't seem quite right. I've read centipede roots aren't very deep so the 9 inches default I changed to 5 inches to give it a try. I'm assuming I should leave the crop coefficient at 65% and allowed depletion at 50%? Anyone have tips on optimizing rachio flex daily schedule for warm season?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Their website has a tutorial on how to optimize it. For the roots, get a shovel and see how deep your roots are. The soil type matters and the in/hr has to come from an irrigation audit from your zones. Crop and depletion leave at those values.


----------

